# For the New Years influx of people wanting to move to Spain



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Things here are pretty tough right now: Economic relapse drives jobless numbers to new record highs · ELPAÍS.com in English

Cabinet to unveil further measures to trim deficit · ELPAÍS.com in English

Economy most likely contracted in last quarter of 2011, says central bank · ELPAÍS.com in English

December's "bridge" vacation falls off calendar · ELPAÍS.com in English

(There's a lot more to be found if you speak Spanish.) 


I'm sorry to be a nattering nabob of negativity, but I'm seeing a whole lot of hope in the "We've decided to move!" posts and this post offers a bit of the reality that those of us in the job market here are dealing with.

I'm actually losing sleep over the economic situation here. Many posters on this site are happily retired. I'm just married and we're "just starting out." I'm _acojonada._


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

halydia said:


> Things here are pretty tough right now: Economic relapse drives jobless numbers to new record highs · ELPAÍS.com in English
> 
> Cabinet to unveil further measures to trim deficit · ELPAÍS.com in English
> 
> ...


That's not a word I knew so I google translated it.

"scared sh1tless"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Things here are pretty tough right now: Economic relapse drives jobless numbers to new record highs · ELPAÍS.com in English
> 
> Cabinet to unveil further measures to trim deficit · ELPAÍS.com in English
> 
> ...


I'm going to copy this post onto the 'economic' sticky

I'm losing sleep too - & we don't rely on Spain for our main income - I'm worried for my 2 kids futures, as I have mentioned before

Spain is our home, and I NEVER thought I'd consider leaving............but we are atm discussing doing just that 

I just hope people listen to us & don't screw their lives up for a 'dream' - because let's face it, Spain is in a nightmare position just now & it will be a long time before it gets better


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wise words from all of you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

What got to me is that OH's _paro_ ran out the 22nd of December. That's when reality really bites you in the bum. I've got a job which, thankfully, can keep us afloat. However, I work for the government. If things really get bad, I'm worried.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> What got to me is that OH's _paro_ ran out the 22nd of December. That's when reality really bites you in the bum. I've got a job which, thankfully, can keep us afloat. However, I work for the government. If things really get bad, I'm worried.


trouble is, even working for the govt. doesn't guarantee you get paid, does it?

I know a lawyer who does 'legal aid' woork who doesn't get paid for months on end

weren't there strikes in Andalucía by council workers who hadn't been paid?

and the farmacias here were on strike a couple of weeks ago because they are/were owed something like 6 months of payments from the govt., too


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

That's what I'm trying to say - I'm nervous it'll end. I do have to say that Madrid has been *very* good and it sounds like it's been the _autonomias_ who have been bad about paying.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> That's what I'm trying to say - I'm nervous it'll end. I do have to say that Madrid has been *very* good and it sounds like it's been the _autonomias_ who have been bad about paying.


actually your other post highlights just how short a time _paro_ (unemployment benefit for those who don't know) lasts, doesn't it?

Your OH hasn't actually been unemployed that long, has he?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> actually your other post highlights just how short a time _paro_ (unemployment benefit for those who don't know) lasts, doesn't it?
> 
> Your OH hasn't actually been unemployed that long, has he?


He's a substitute teacher, which means he gets called up every now and then for goodness knows how long. In 2009-10, he was employed all year. 2010-11, he was sent between three different schools but worked for approximately 3/4 of the year. This year, he's been to one school and that post lasted six weeks. 

Things *are rough* this year in terms of substitutions. He's quite high on the list but they're seemingly not calling subs as quick as they used to. He's a music teacher, and I imagine that's got something to do with it. 

The real _cachondeo_ or laughable bit is that he has more unemployment pay _cotizado_ BUT cannot access that pay until he works again. It's not as dire a situation as it could be, but I think it's ridiculous the way it's working. Of course it leads to more fraud this way!! We're praying he gets called back up to work mid-January.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> trouble is, even working for the govt. doesn't guarantee you get paid, does it?
> 
> I know a lawyer who does 'legal aid' woork who doesn't get paid for months on end
> 
> ...


Yes, the Town Halls in La Linea, Barbate, Jerez de la Frontera and several other places round here are in debt to the tune of millions of euros. Council workers haven't been paid for months. My friend's husband is a building contractor who still hasn't been paid for work he did for Jerez council two years ago. They had to remortgage their house to pay employees and buy materials and are on the verge of having it repossessed.

Rajoy has promised to revisit the workings of local government finance, but any change will come far too late for these poor people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, the Town Halls in La Linea, Barbate, Jerez de la Frontera and several other places round here are in debt to the tune of millions of euros. Council workers haven't been paid for months. My friend's husband is a building contractor who still hasn't been paid for work he did for Jerez council two years ago. They had to remortgage their house to pay employees and buy materials and are on the verge of having it repossessed.
> 
> Rajoy has promised to revisit the workings of local government finance, but any change will come far too late for these poor people.


Oh my goodness. 

The real heroes of the crisis, in my opinion, are the mayors we're now seeing in the news who have renounced their salaries or made cuts (like no Christmas lights this year) to pay fines and/or to employ people, even for the briefest of times. Those are people with real guts.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

halydia said:


> That's what I'm trying to say - I'm nervous it'll end. I do have to say that Madrid has been very good and it sounds like it's been the autonomias who have been bad about paying.


I think the government announced the other day that they would give 400€ per month for 6 months to those whos dole has run out. May be worth looking into, also im sure you know that if you have cargas familiares then you are entitled to the ayuda familiar of 426€ a month for 2 years. Hope he gets sorted soon x


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

leedsutdgem said:


> I think the government announced the other day that they would give 400€ per month for 6 months to those whos dole has run out. May be worth looking into, also im sure you know that if you have cargas familiares then you are entitled to the ayuda familiar of 426€ a month for 2 years. Hope he gets sorted soon x


Many thanks for this information. We're very lucky since we're fairly sure he'll be called back up mid-to-late January but if not we'd have to be looking at this sort of option.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

halydia said:


> He's a substitute teacher, which means he gets called up every now and then for goodness knows how long. In 2009-10, he was employed all year. 2010-11, he was sent between three different schools but worked for approximately 3/4 of the year. This year, he's been to one school and that post lasted six weeks.
> 
> Things *are rough* this year in terms of substitutions. He's quite high on the list but they're seemingly not calling subs as quick as they used to. He's a music teacher, and I imagine that's got something to do with it.
> 
> The real _cachondeo_ or laughable bit is that he has more unemployment pay _cotizado_ BUT cannot access that pay until he works again. It's not as dire a situation as it could be, but I think it's ridiculous the way it's working. Of course it leads to more fraud this way!! We're praying he gets called back up to work mid-January.


So sorry to hear of your plight.
A Government that refuses to fund education is one that turns its back to the future.


----------



## Grimace (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a bad situation indeed. I moved to Spain just as the sun was about to set on the golden economic days, back in September 2007. There was just a different feel to the place, like there was a more positive vibe as you walked through the neighbourhood streets. It may just be my imagination, but I no longer get that same impression of carefree positivity even when the sun's out, the weather's beautiful and everyone's in the street.

I've certainly felt the sting of the crisis myself. My girlfriend lost her job for a year when she tried to get a full-time job after 7 years on half wages as a part-time _ interina_ at public high schools. Big mistake having the audacity to attempt to get a liveable salary as she lost out on all work that year and had to come crawling back to start over again and was probably lucky to get readmitted in the system. Net result: much of my savings and earnings went on her expenses and I'm sad to admit that I'm still living like a poor 20-year-old student now that I'm closing in on 30. 

I simply cannot imagine what young (and not so young) Spaniards who studied for years only to get temporary and badly paid work must be feeling. Only a few years ago public employees were the biggest _pringaos_ alive while uneducated construction workers could easily make several thousand euros a month. Now there's a lot animosity from the general public towards those same state workers, mostly due to their envy and regret for their woeful situation and the perception that public employees have a cushy job. For the huge number of unemployed people under 30 it's a case of "No job? No problem" . . . just as long as they don't mind having no house, no kids or anything resembling the life their parents had. 

I'm an English teacher and in Spain there's a ton of work for native speakers. Much of it is badly paid (by international standards at least -- these days _mileuristas_ are actually the fortunate middle class in Spain) and temporary, but you can make ends meet if that's your gig. But sometimes I look at my students, especially those who aren't elite achievers, and wonder what the future holds for them or if they have any idea what's really going on around them. I also wonder if it's even ethical for me to be making money teaching a subject that may turn out to be completely useless if this country doesn't recover economically, but unfortunately that's largely out of my hands. Here's hoping someone comes up with a better solution than bricks and tourism.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Grimace, this is arguably one of the best posts I've seen here explaining the situation in Spain.
_Animo_ to your girlfriend.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

You managed to put into words exactly how it is, yes it's v. Sad for the young generation, they really don't know which way to turn, young students turn to parents for guidance, unfortunately even the parents are nervous and don't know which way to turn. It's a risky time for lots of people. I don't see Spain going anywhere fwd for years! yes it's sad for the locals, but at least they have support from local businesses..


----------

